# How to feed weaning puppies



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have five foster puppies and their mom. The puppies are 4 1/2 weeks old. We are trying to wean them and were giving them softened puppy food. Three of them liked it and two would not eat it. Now they are climbing out of their whelping box (adorable, but now the real work begins!) The problem is that they, all five, are eating the dry food (puppy chow) that belongs to their mother. They LOVE it dry. Will it hurt them to eat it without softening it? I have to put out quite a bit of it, in order for their mom to get enough. Is it ok to free feed puppies that young? Is there a limit to how much food they should eat?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I start weaning puppies, I use a large round puppy pan, and put 1/4 what the mother requires in a day, plus my best guess at what the puppies might be able to eat x how many puppies. I soak it hot water and let it get to room temperature and put it down for the bitch and the puppies. 

The bitch will eat a LOT of it, to start with, the puppies start to, but soon go to the milk bar. Fine. I let her wean them. 

I don't like leaving dry food in there until they are 5-6 weeks old, because they can choke on a kibble. Happened to me. I was there, I rushed over, and by some instinct performed a puppy Heimlich maneuver, and the pup was fine. But, I stopped allowing the bitch dry kibble when they are very young. 

By six weeks everyone is eating dry kibble and STILL going after the dam. She puts up with it for a while. Usually by 8 weeks, they stop trying very much and are totally weaned.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow, that's disturbing. I will go back to softening it, I guess for everyone.


----------

